# Have you ever seen a ghost?? If not then show me a convincing web one!!



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Look at this spooky wee link..
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20090327/tuk-spooky-haunting-photo-baffles-ghost-45dbed5.html

Do you think its real? Have you ever seen a ghost or had something that you would describe as 'supernatural' happen to you??
I have a few creepy stories but i'll do the listening first..whoooaaah..
Who's bringing the marshmallows??
xmer

p.s Lilly, if you tell me about that 'sylvia' woman again i will cry.  Even though she wasnt a ghost in my head she is ghost like and scared me! :blush:
lmao


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

When I was a child we lived in an old plantation out on the river.The slave graveyard was right in front of the house for some reason.Now to get from the bottom floor to the upper two floors you had to go out on the porch and climb the stairs.The bedrooms were on the upper floors,so at night we had to go out in the dark and climb the stairs next to the graveyard.It was the scariest place I've ever lived but fascinating,too.I've done a lot of research on it since then.

Now,on to the ghost part.I was sleeping in one of the upstairs bedrooms.I woke up for some reason and could see two people standing in the corner of the room.A man dressed in overalls and a woman dressed in a plain long skirt and shirt.They were very old.They seemed to be watching me.Needless to say it scared me to death.I jumped back under the covers and covered my head until I fell asleep.I never saw anything else in that house and never have seen anything since but I think it was scared out of me.We moved shortly,it wasn't really fit to live in.

I wanted to go back and see the Perkin's Place but it burned in 1978.Some say it was arson.I wonder where the ghosts went.Anyway,that is how I got the nickname Booger for the next 10 years.The booger's were out to get me.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

It makes me think about the movie pulse


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats really scary!! I had never heard of a 'slave graveyard' before.. Its Like in films how scary things happen cause people have built shit on top of 'sacred burial grounds'..
whoah..i would freak out if i saw ghosts like that i think..


----------



## Emma (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah I can imagine me running out screaming and NEVER going back.


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

The strange thing to me was why they buried the slaves in the yard.The family graveyard was out in the woods on a hill.I have archived pictures of the plantation.It was originally known as Happy Valley.I have always been obsessed with the paranormal since then.It's not unusual to find me out in old abandoned houses taking pictures.I'm going to get shot one day for being on private property.


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> It makes me think about the movie pulse



I can't imagine why.Computers and co-eds trying to save the world


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

steely said:


> .It's not unusual to find me out in old abandoned houses taking pictures.I'm going to get shot one day for being on private property.


Your just like a southern Velma from scoobie doo!
That does sound really interesting though..Maby the slave ghosts are angry cause they were buried in a garden..or maby they are just mad that they were slaves..
How old were you when you saw them??


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 27, 2009)

We bought our house from a ninety-year-old lady whose husband had died a few years previously; the house was too big for her, and she had gone to live with her daughter. This is the story the daughter told me:

When her mother first moved out of the house, following her husband's demise, she allowed her grandson and three of his college friends to live there while they attended school. Late at night, when the grandson was studying, the doors to various rooms of the house would begin to open of their own accord. When he told his uncle about it, the uncle said, "The next time it happens, just say:'Grandma isn't here, Grandpa; she's gone to live with Betty (the daughter).'" The young man did so, and the doors stopped opening.*







* I checked on this with the aforementioned uncle, and he says it's absolute nonsense and never happened. OTOH, a house cleaner (who had heard this story) claims that, when she was alone in the house, she looked up to see an old man looking at her. When she looked again, he had disappeared (she refused to come clean the house after this).


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Your just like a southern Velma from scoobie doo!
> That does sound really interesting though..Maby the slave ghosts are angry cause they were buried in a garden..or maby they are just mad that they were slaves..
> How old were you when you saw them??


To be honest, I don't see any angriness in their visit. Maybe it was just a warning that the house isn't in a good condition...


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> To be honest, I don't see any angriness in their visit. Maybe it was just a warning that the house isn't in a good condition...


Yeah.. i was getting wrapped up in the hollywood explaination of people getting buried in inapropriate graves. hmm.. maby someone should fix up the house for them..


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Your just like a southern Velma from scoobie doo!
> That does sound really interesting though..Maby the slave ghosts are angry cause they were buried in a garden..or maby they are just mad that they were slaves..
> How old were you when you saw them??



The people I saw were white.They looked like they had worked hard all their life.It may have been the owners,or some of the help.The plantation fell on hard times in the late 50's and 60's.We lived there in 1973.It was pretty rough then.Who knows who all lived there in between the 50's and 70's?

It wasn't like Tara from Gone with the Wind.It was just bigger than an average house.The walls were 3 feet thick.The cellar was all brick all the way around and was 8 feet high.The ceilings upstairs were 15 and it had 3 floors.
The river flooded the house in the 20's and it moved it off the foundation.You could see the cracks in the plaster because of it.

I was five going on six at that time.I will always think of it as my haunted house.


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> To be honest, I don't see any angriness in their visit. Maybe it was just a warning that the house isn't in a good condition...



I felt no anger from them.Just like they didn't know who I was or why I was there.I was the one who was scared just because you don't see people that glow kind of blue.It was something that will always haunt me.I think the veil between children and the paranormal is thinner.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 27, 2009)

steely said:


> I felt no anger from them.Just like they didn't know who I was or why I was there.I was the one who was scared just because you don't see people that glow kind of blue.It was something that will always haunt me.I think the veil between children and the paranormal is thinner.


yes, i believe this about children and also about animals.. i feel my animals see things i dont. Like when i feel something strange coming from somewhere and i cant explain it..my dog and cat just sit staring at the place i felt the weirdness from..


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree about animals,too.I know they see things we can't sometimes.I wonder about a dimension that lives along side our own.One we can't see.


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

This is my current haunted house fascination.Actually,my husband and I wanted to buy it and remodel but I couldn't get them to sell it to me.It would have probably been too much of a project.It has the most fantastic porch.I got pictures in one of the rooms of orbs but none in the inside hallway.It's creepy but I love it.


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

Orbs,maybe?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 27, 2009)

As a Spirit Enthusiast Since the age of 8, [Damn you, Harold Ramis, Dan Aykroyd, and the travel channel!] I am sad to say I have never -seen- a ghost. 


However.
I Did have an unusual occurance at my friend's house. 

Her Dad Killed Himself in April of 06. He was like a father-figure to me, we joked around, ect. He was a sweety. Anyhow. 

I would be normally awake when he'd get back from work, so even after he died, I'd say "Goodnight Mike" before I'd go to bed. Or I'd talk to him when they weren't around. I always just.. Felt, like he is still there. Well. I had to sleep in her bed a couple weeks ago, and I was talking to him like usual. And for once I began to feel silly. So I simply said _"Mike, If your there, can you let me know? .. C'mon Dad.. Please? " _ and then waited for probably a couple of minutes. I kept hearing knocks from her wall, but I figured it was just a furnace or some mice or something. So I closed my eyes and curled up, and juuust began to sleep. [You know, when your in that semi-concious state. You can hear and feel things still? ] and I felt [my hair even moved!] like someone took a big breath of air, pursed their lips, and blew it in my face. So I quick opened my eyes and looked around, nothing. Not even connecting it at first, I checked for drafts from her window, and her air vents, and her ceiling fan, everything. Completely No Explaination. 


It still makes me giddy to this day. I wish I had a decent recorder. [Not to say that I don't snap random pictures in their house, mind you! but a recorder would be _awfully awfully_ nice.. ]



[/Long Boring Story]


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw "people" while I was trapped under ice when I was 10 or 11 or so. I was there for about 2 or 2,5 minutes. Doctor said it was my brain trying to make sense of light patterns with less and less oxygen. I still think it was people (not dead ones in the lake like in gangster films, just, I don't know, they were moving like they were not under water.)


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

frankman said:


> I saw "people" while I was trapped under ice when I was 10 or 11 or so. I was there for about 2 or 2,5 minutes. Doctor said it was my brain trying to make sense of light patterns with less and less oxygen. I still think it was people (not dead ones in the lake like in gangster films, just, I don't know, they were moving like they were not under water.)



That is the creepiest thing I've ever heard.I have entirely too healthy of an imagination.


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

steely said:


> That is the creepiest thing I've ever heard.I have entirely too healthy of an imagination.



Well, I can honestly say that in spite of my moderate interest in things supernatural (because it would just be so cool if it's all true), I'd rather not have had that whole experience.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 28, 2009)

steely said:


> Orbs,maybe?


There also looks like there is a small child standing next to the fireplace.


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

steely said:


> Orbs,maybe?



I see what you mean,now.I thought it was just smoke but it looks darker than that.More of a shape.The hallway had nothing odd in it at all but when I took a picture of the room across the hall,it just came up black.4 pictures just completely black.I need to get back out there.I'm always afraid I'll drive by and they will have burned it.


----------



## Esther (Mar 28, 2009)

frankman said:


> I saw "people" while I was trapped under ice when I was 10 or 11 or so. I was there for about 2 or 2,5 minutes. Doctor said it was my brain trying to make sense of light patterns with less and less oxygen. I still think it was people (not dead ones in the lake like in gangster films, just, I don't know, they were moving like they were not under water.)



That is so terrifying all around.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 28, 2009)

There was a catalogue of incidents in a house I lived in in Belfast. All sorts of stuff went missing or was moved around. Doors that had been locked previously were found to be open. TV switched itself on. Blood dripping from out of nowhere (which happened only once). Never actually asked if there was any history in the house so I don't know whether anyone actually died there or anything. Wouldn't be surprised if that had been the case as it was a pretty rough area.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 28, 2009)

My parents and I went to Savannah in February for my dad's birthday. While there we went to the Sorell Weed house and took the tour at midnight. It was pretty interesting. I was taking lots of random pictures and got a ton of Orbs, but this pic was the most interesting. There was no one in the room with me when I took the pic, but it sure looks like a confederate dressed man in the mirror. what do you think? 

View attachment sorrelweedmirror.jpg


----------



## Esther (Mar 28, 2009)

I've had a few things happen. Don't know if they were ghosts, but could have been!

The house we lived in before this one was an older fixer-upper that my parents were forced to buy due to a financial crisis... we lived there for about seven years, renovating on a major scale the entire time, so it was a rather turbulent home to live in. 
Weird stuff went on there pretty consistently. TVs and Radios turned themselves off and on (the switch on the radios actually _clicked over_), lamps flickered and went out, and as soon as you'd reach to turn them back on, they'd go on by themselves.
One night my mother and I actually stood there stunned, the remote (with no batteries) in my hand, and watched as the TV changed channels by itself... I could blame that on a power surge if the channels had been going in consecutive order (1, 2, 3...) but they were totally at random. The volume was going up and down simultaneously as well. We turned it off it but it just turned back on and resumed flicking channels. Had to unplug it.
I know that story sounds idiotic. If I wasn't there I would have said she made it up.
The basement was horrible as well. I've never been afraid of a basement like I was there, I would literally be paralyzed with fear and unable to take a single step downstairs unless two other people came with me and stayed down there the entire time. I was like this in fifth grade when we moved in, and STILL that way in 11th grade when we moved out.
This is a minor detail, but I used to get HORRIBLE nightmares there, too. I once dreamt I was possessed by a demon, and it was SO real that when I woke up, I actually walked into a main room and announced that I was going to kill myself because I was out of options. I was so groggy and confused, I thought it was real. Another time I woke up and I thought I saw black soot creeping up the walls, floor and ceiling toward me in bed, and I didn't realize it was a dream until I had run out of the house and felt the snow on my bare feet. 

All in all, a shitty house, a shitty time. I still get nightmares about it from time to time, especially about the basement.


----------



## Esther (Mar 28, 2009)

Rowan said:


> My parents and I went to Savannah in February for my dad's birthday. While there we went to the Sorell Weed house and took the tour at midnight. It was pretty interesting. I was taking lots of random pictures and got a ton of Orbs, but this pic was the most interesting. There was no one in the room with me when I took the pic, but it sure looks like a confederate dressed man in the mirror. what do you think?



I definitely see the outline of an old-style hat. So weird!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah...looking at that i can see the whole face...beard, mustache....it was definitely eerie looking back at the pics


----------



## mergirl (Mar 28, 2009)

Rowan said:


> My parents and I went to Savannah in February for my dad's birthday. While there we went to the Sorell Weed house and took the tour at midnight. It was pretty interesting. I was taking lots of random pictures and got a ton of Orbs, but this pic was the most interesting. There was no one in the room with me when I took the pic, but it sure looks like a confederate dressed man in the mirror. what do you think?


oh! i can see what you mean..spooky!

I rememember one incident, i was with one of my friends visiting her friend who had just moved into her new flat. In the livingroom there was a step and then there was her kitchen and above there were wooden beams on the roof. As i was walking, i felt something whooshing by me, all my hairs stood up on end and i felt a real sadness almost like i was going to start to cry. I felt silly but i told my friends friend what had happened. She went chalk white and told us that the guy who lived in the flat before her commited suicide by hanging himself from the rafters EXACTLY where i had felt that.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 28, 2009)

_*I've always had odd things happen to me in general, like smelling cologne in an isolated area where nobody else is around, lights turning on and off by themselves, things being moved and then put back where they belong. The strangest things have happened in my house. Here are the two strangest:

I was home alone, upstairs in my room, I could see my dog laying in the hallway. My cat was downstairs and I could hear her playing with the cabinets, trying to get at her food. I went downstairs later and when I came back upstairs I saw the cat laying in the driveway. She had never been in the house to make the noise with the cabinets.

I woke up one morning and noticed oddly shaped red marks on my hand. I realized after looking at it that it was a bite mark from a small child. I could see the indentations from each tooth. I took a picture of it so that people wouldn't think I was crazy. I had found out later that young child of about 2-3 years old had died in the house. Maybe it was her? 
*_


----------



## mergirl (Mar 28, 2009)

MY god! You were bitten by a ghost child!! That has to be the spookiest yet!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 28, 2009)

I have never seen a ghost and if i did i think i would die with fear! haha some of these stories you're telling are creeeeepy! 

I used make sure that i said goodnight to the ghosties and told them it's mutually beneficial for them not to come out and scare me hahaha


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

Rowan said:


> My parents and I went to Savannah in February for my dad's birthday. While there we went to the Sorell Weed house and took the tour at midnight. It was pretty interesting. I was taking lots of random pictures and got a ton of Orbs, but this pic was the most interesting. There was no one in the room with me when I took the pic, but it sure looks like a confederate dressed man in the mirror. what do you think?



That is so odd.It's an actual visible outline.Wow.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 28, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> I have never seen a ghost and if i did i think i would die with fear! haha some of these stories you're telling are creeeeepy!
> 
> I used make sure that i said goodnight to the ghosties and told them it's mutually beneficial for them not to come out and scare me hahaha


Yes, when i moved into my last flat i felt 'something' in my bedroom and i told them i dont mind sharing but if they ever frighten me i'm getting the clary sage out and they are gone!


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

Esther said:


> I've had a few things happen. Don't know if they were ghosts, but could have been!
> 
> The house we lived in before this one was an older fixer-upper that my parents were forced to buy due to a financial crisis... we lived there for about seven years, renovating on a major scale the entire time, so it was a rather turbulent home to live in.
> Weird stuff went on there pretty consistently. TVs and Radios turned themselves off and on (the switch on the radios actually _clicked over_), lamps flickered and went out, and as soon as you'd reach to turn them back on, they'd go on by themselves.
> ...



This would be absolutely horrible to have to live through and still with you.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 28, 2009)

One I just thought of that's kind of funny. Not even a ghost story, per se. But when I lived Belfast (in a different house to the one I mentioned previously), my friend Amy had the crap scared out of her. She was watching some show on exorcism, like Derren Brown or something & as she was watching it the light in our living room suddenly blew. She was terrified! She ran out of the living room & wouldn't go back in until my other friend came home from work.

I wasn't there to witness this, but I have to say, I'd probably be scared if that happened to me.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 28, 2009)

no, but my family loves those "ghost hunters" or whatever t.v. shows and those are always good for a belly laugh.


----------



## imfree (Mar 28, 2009)

I've seen plenty of these when using indoor TV antennas.


----------



## Suze (Mar 28, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> my friend Amy had the crap scared out of her.


where did it go?


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 29, 2009)

:huh::huh:I have seen a few things and my cousin can see ghost.

About two years ago, me and my two friends had a private showing of a new movie that just came out.My friend(i'll call him Jack) was the manager of the movie house on the navy base next to us so we also got to see if for free.We got throught the first half of the movie, then jack had to go change the reel to the second half (the navy base still uses the old movie projectors). so me and my other friend where sitting there talking to each other and she stop talking to me and is turning pale.I asked her what is wrong and she mumbles "look" so i turn around and there is this big white cloud that was right behind me. It stayed there for a few second then it moved very quickly to the stage and went to the right side and disappeared. We both looked at each other and ran out of the room screaming for Jack. About two minunts after he got us to clam down we told him what happen, and he said 'Oh thats just the girl that died in the fire back in the 40s, we see it all the time.'

Now as for my cousin he has seen ghost every sence he was little kid. He use to see our great -grandma,one day his mom called him a lier and told him there was no such things as ghost and that great-grandma was in heaven. He told her 'No that grandma Lucy was in his bedroom with Sabrina* My aunt about died.


*Ok so I was born in feb of 85 and Great grandma Lucy died four months after.my cousin was born in 88. As for Sabrina well she was born in 81 and died in 84,she was only 3 and at the time my cousin told his mother this he was four and did not know about Sabrina.:huh:


----------



## KFD (Mar 29, 2009)

My Grandfather died in the house he has resided in for the past fifty years. My grandmother is still there, and my dad is now there too. My grandpa is still around. I can hear his footsteps going up the stairs, or I will be in a garage, looking for a tool when the tool I am looking for will suddenly appear when I am not looking...

I got a good one that happened to me when me and some friends attended a lock in at a church that was built in 1699 when I was growing up in rural Virginia. Thats for another day!

KFD


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Short Answer: Yes.


Haha, I just found the Spite Houses from Virginia City Nevada on Wiki

In the 1950s, two Virginia City, Nevada neighbors got into a dispute.[28] When one of the men built a new house, the other bought the lot next to it and built a house less than 12 inches (30 cm) from his neighbor's house in spite to deprive the neighbor of both view and breeze.[28] The Virginia City Spite House is still standing and occupied.[28]

I lived in VC during the 80s for a few years, andmy friends John and Rob Dufresne lived there, and their house was Haunted as all get out.

What the Wiki doesn't say is that the man whose view had been obstructed got angry one night, went over, into the other guy's house, and blew him away with his shotgun. That House ....Ach.

I have so many ghost stories (And a few other stories, a little more...er, easy to laugh at, I suppose. Nobody believes in faeires until they see little guys dancing on a fencepost). Anyways, that sentence alone will get me laughed at, I'm sure.





-Uriel


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

There are more things in heaven and earth than are dreamt of......


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, to mention to others before I get to my story, I think 'orbs' are a load of hooey. I mean both dust AND insects reflect light when a picture is taken or video is done. What are the odds of dust in an old place, rather than round floaty ghosts? [I watch too much ghost hunters]

My story is from when I was a kid, I was around 6 or 7 I'd say. My Grandfather had died a bit before this, and I was too little to really grasp the concept. It didn't effect me much.

Well, like many kids I was afraid of my closet, and I left the closet light on, and the door cracked every single night. This night I woke up in the middle of the night, looking directly at the closet, only instead of the closet light and clothes being in the opening, there was a very tall BRIGHT glowing white figure of a man [no features, just a very obvious person shape] with his arm bent and a hand gripping the closet door as if peeking at me from inside.

Even though I had always feared something like that happening, I wasn't scared. I just looked straight at it, smiled [as I always clearly remembered] and cuddled back down into bed to sleep.

I will never forget how that looked in my mind. It was so BRIGHT and glowing, and just peaceful. I'd like to think my Grandpa was just 'checking in' before he moved on.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 29, 2009)

I think this looks like cigarette smoke, but my best friend took this photo on her digi camera in woods on a clear morning [so not fog] and she didn't smoke at the time either. Its not too exciting but pretty weird. She didn't see it with her eyes.







I'm a skeptic of all those shows on TV besides Ghost Hunters. Any show that goes out to DISprove hauntings, and has many episodes where they actually find NOTHING and tell the owner so, wins for being real. Some of those ghost shows are like a major event every episode with possessions and crazy screaming. Balderdash to them!


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

You know I thought orbs were a bunch of crap,too.The only problem was in every other room I got no orbs at all.Same dusty old house but not one orb,just those in the bedroom and I stood in the hallway just in case.I didn't walk into the room.I don't know maybe I just want to believe.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

I have had what i would describe as 'psychic' experiences moe times than i can remember. This is a bit conflicting with me because on one hand, i am half romany gypsy and this sort of thing is in my family and on the other hand i study psychology which makes me look at things so critically.
The thing is, since my mind closed i have been able to see less..if you know what i mean. One 'episode' has freaked me out more than most and it is this:
I was about 19/20 and my girlfriend was getting real hassle from her downstairs neighbour. Her neighbour was only in her early 30's with a daughter and a boyfriend who was very agressive. They called my gf everything from a whore to a lesbian and were quite scary. I played my accustic guitar once, during the day, quietly and the boyfriend was kicking at her door screaming.
Anyway..i was listening to my then gf talking about how her neighbour was making her life miserable and suddenly i pointed to the floor and said "she will be dead in a month"!. This really freaked me out. My gf asked me why i said this.. and i honestly didnt know. It felt like at that moment..i was someone else, or at least i was out of my body. My mouth seemed to be saying the words and my brain wasnt engaged. Its hard to describe. 
Anyway..from then, when we were in bed, i would look into my gf's hall and see what i can only describe as shadowish figures walking past..The closest thing i can describe them to (as i dont think they were of this world so i dont have a context) would be like the hyrophant in a tarot set..male, religious, older (this may have been what i assosiated with fear at the time though..but i'll try not to psychoanalise and just tell this).. I kept seeing these weird figures.. i actually got so scared that i got my gf to come to the bathroom with me.. She actually say these things too a few times, which made me feel less mad..
Then, about a month later.. i was in between sleep and being awake and the most horrific thing happened to me. i knew i was awake and a large, dark shadowish creature was lying on top of me.. (since then i have read this could have been an incubus).To be honest..i dont think i could describe just HOW frightening this was.. I actually screamed a totally girly scream.. and my gf asked me what was wrong..She took me to the living room for some tea. It was nearly time for me to go to work anyway.. i worked in a workers co-op and she was the cook there one day a week.. 
As we were going down the stairs a neighbour came over and said "did you hear what happened to ______ downstairs last night?" He looked really shocked "She died..they think of a heart attack". My gf and i looked at each other and were very freaked out. 
Our energies were a bit manic and when we got into work all the computers flashed on and off and a lightbulb blew.. I know this seems mental..but it all happened.. and it was so strange.. and i dont quite understand it..
I have been told by a lot of people i have 'the gift' ..i met a wise woman and told her i didnt want 'the gift' yet because it frightened me.. She told me to tell it to go away.. which i did about 8 years ago and i havn't had another experience like that again.. though i do still get very strong feelings from people, places and situations and i dabble in tarot, which i reason is mainly psychology anyway..
aye..sorry if i bored you with my long story..its nice to get it out though! Actually, when i talk about it..its like i'm talking like it happened to someone else...hmmm weird..


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

You WinThat's the scariest thing I can even imagine.It's one thing to be able to see things,it's another to KNOW you can see these things.I'd be scared to death all the time.


----------



## george83 (Mar 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I have had what i would describe as 'psychic' experiences moe times than i can remember. This is a bit conflicting with me because on one hand, i am half romany gypsy and this sort of thing is in my family and on the other hand i study psychology which makes me look at things so critically.
> The thing is, since my mind closed i have been able to see less..if you know what i mean. One 'episode' has freaked me out more than most and it is this:
> I was about 19/20 and my girlfriend was getting real hassle from her downstairs neighbour. Her neighbour was only in her early 30's with a daughter and a boyfriend who was very agressive. They called my gf everything from a whore to a lesbian and were quite scary. I played my accustic guitar once, during the day, quietly and the boyfriend was kicking at her door screaming.
> Anyway..i was listening to my then gf talking about how her neighbour was making her life miserable and suddenly i pointed to the floor and said "she will be dead in a month"!. This really freaked me out. My gf asked me why i said this.. and i honestly didnt know. It felt like at that moment..i was someone else, or at least i was out of my body. My mouth seemed to be saying the words and my brain wasnt engaged. Its hard to describe.
> ...



God thats some scarey shit!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

steely said:


> You WinThat's the scariest thing I can even imagine.It's one thing to be able to see things,it's another to KNOW you can see these things.I'd be scared to death all the time.


I dont actually get frightened anymore. I think mostly because i learned how to protect myself with light energies, so the only time i have felt 'visited' in roughly the last 8 years has been by something i can only describe as light and calm and happyness. Once i was getting a tarot set because i was doing a reading, i reached onto my shelf to get my cards and loads of books fell on my head. I looked behind me an i saw rows of white lights.. I decided not to do that reading and told the guy (which was someone i had only met a few times) i couldnt find my cards.. it turns out he was a really violent person, he began to stalk me ..and i think that was a warning.. also a couple of other really nice feelings..
The strange thing is... i could talk about so many of these kinds of experiences.. but for some reason i still dont really believe completely.. and i dont know why.. Maby its my psychology training i dont know. I feel i am a spiritual person though, and open minded and i believe in 'energies' .. but i just cant be totally open minded to ghosts and the after life etc for some reason.. 
Its a bit of a conflict to be honest..


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

george83 said:


> God thats some scarey shit!


I remember it being very frightening at the time. I look back on the experience now with wonder.
There was one experience which was strange because it was shared..
My dads mum had died ..it was when i was about 13 and i was about 17 when this happened. My dad really couldnt let her go.. we were sitting one night, my dad had had quite a bit to drink but i hadn't. Her was crying and talking about my nana. Then we both saw her by the door ..she said "i'm away now..see you later". We both felt this and saw her. 
The next morning my dad came through with my mum and he asked me if that really happened and i said yes. We still talk about this, although my family are sort of sceptical about these kind of things too... Apparently my nanna had also turned up to my Dads brothers wife.. My aunt was like "You go away now"!! So i guess my nanna just wanted to hang about and see everyone was ok.. she was always a worrier when she was alive..
I think that one is a nicer story! lol


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a,if I see it I believe it,type of person.Pretty much black and white.I guess by not quite believing it,you could be protecting yourself.Being totally open could let in all sorts of things you might not want around.


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

My uncle Clarence,who is my mother's brother,their mom died when he was 10.He never believed she was dead until he was around 13,he always expected her to come back.He said one night he had a dream that she came to him and they went for a walk to the cemetary where she was buried.She went in the gate and shut it behind her.He was standing on the other side of the gate and she said,I have to go now and I won't be coming back.When he woke up he knew she was gone.

I like to think that the people that love you can come back so you will understand,just for that moment,to give peace and help you to heal.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

I,personally,perhaps unfortunately,have never seen a ghost-however,other peoples' experiences and the general idea of paranormality facinates me. I am a fan of the 'Paranormal Channel',and I like to look at photos of alleged ghosts,be they real or not-I know it sounds rather morbid,but it has been something I've been really intrigued by ever since I was a teenager. Artwork,photos,stories (fiction or non-fiction)-I love it all.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone who has ever awoken to a feeling or vision of sorts that is so terrifying it's paralyzing might want to read about sleep paralysis accompanied by hypnopompic hallucinations. I've been plagued by it once every few months for years, and was indescribably relieved to recently learn that it's a well-documented sleep disorder type of experience. The experience truly is terrifying. 

(Oh, and definitely not trying to be a wet blanket or cast doubt on anyone's experiences! It just seemed an appropos time to mention this.)


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> I,personally,perhaps unfortunately,have never seen a ghost-however,other peoples' experiences and the general idea of paranormality facinates me. I am a fan of the 'Paranormal Channel',and I like to look at photos of alleged ghosts,be they real or not-I know it sounds rather morbid,but it has been something I've been really intrigued by ever since I was a teenager. Artwork,photos,stories (fiction or non-fiction)-I love it all.



If it's morbid,I guess I've been morbid since 2nd grade.I was checking out ghost stories at the school library ever since then.I'm jealous,I don't have the Paranormal Channel.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

steely said:


> If it's morbid,I guess I've been morbid since 2nd grade.I was checking out ghost stories at the school library ever since then.I'm jealous,I don't have the Paranormal Channel.



Well...not morbid,just...something. 
It's a UK only channel (I think...?),which is a shame because they do have some good, if fairly odd, programmes on. Also,they broadcast old horror films (Vincent Price,anyone?  ).


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah,I've always been a bit morbid and more than a little obsessed with the paranormal.Hence the graveyard fixation.I love cemetaries.They are quiet and peaceful and I love to read the inscriptions on the gravestones.The older the better.They have unusual inscriptions.


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 31, 2009)

I think Carrie is right about those sleep paralysis things. My sister experienced that as a teen sleeping in her bed. She said she woke up and felt something on her chest. She couldn't see it, but said it felt heavy and she could feel it breathing, like if a cat was sleeping on her. She couldn't move either.

I have never seen a ghost, but I have heard them. My aforementioned sister and I went to church one evening as she was the organist and choir director. She went in to practice and choose hymns for Sunday. The sanctuary was huge and old with wooden pews and beams on the ceiling. Large stained glass windows, stone walls, and wooden altar area. The stairway up to the choir loft and organ was a very small creaky wooden spiral staircase. Always used to creep me out going up there. The church was on a busy street, so you could hear car noises and the occasional squeak of the wooden pews from the building settling or from a large truck going by.

Anyway, the night we were there, my sister and I sang some hymns together and she generally practiced hymns. Then we decided to really have some fun and she started playing show tunes with me singing along. We began to hear the pews creaking and squeaking in the back of the sanctuary and just thought it was traffic or settling. Then the creaking got a little louder and moved closer. We blew that off too. Then the creaking became really loud and had moved up to the front of the pews. At that time, I told my sister we need to either change back to hymns or get out of here. She agreed and we beat feet out of there! Turns out Presbyterian ghosts don't like show tunes!!!

My sister also had a friend that was very attuned to supernatural things, she would never set foot in the sanctuary. It took a lot of coaxing to get her into that church at all, and her husband was a pastor!

I have more stories, but I'll save them for a bit.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 31, 2009)

While visiting a friend at a recording studio, I walked into a room that was painted this odd color blue. At that moment a presence went through me and I saw that a man was beat to death in that room. It was like hologram was playing in front of me. Then as i walked around the studio it kept warning me to get out. Once outside i asked my friend who died in there. He just stared at me, and said someone killed themselves in there. He then asked how did i know and i said i just got a weird feeling and dropped the subject. 

I also during a trip to Alcatraz, when in highschool, one approached me. So i followed it around and into the lunchroom area. It lead me to a door that lead beneath the building where all the plumbing was but then i stopped and just took a picture of it an ran. In the picture there is a light from a light fixture and next to is another light off to the side of it which (to me) was the ghost.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

steely said:


> I'm a,if I see it I believe it,type of person.Pretty much black and white.I guess by not quite believing it,you could be protecting yourself.Being totally open could let in all sorts of things you might not want around.


hmm.. i think you are right or maby the stuff is there anyway and i am closed off to it.. actually you ment that didnt you? lol. 
I used to live in an old tenement flat in the south side of Glasgow and i used to see smoke like figures out of the corner of my eye all the time.. it was like they were passing through and i always felt like i was walking through cobwebs..which sounds weird..(i had dusted) lol. This was about the time i asked for it to go away..and as i have read more sciency stuff i think i am closing my brain off a wee bit to this sort of thing.. i think maby its a good thing..The weird thing is..i'm still not totally convinced and you think i really would be..


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Anyone who has ever awoken to a feeling or vision of sorts that is so terrifying it's paralyzing might want to read about sleep paralysis accompanied by hypnopompic hallucinations. I've been plagued by it once every few months for years, and was indescribably relieved to recently learn that it's a well-documented sleep disorder type of experience. The experience truly is terrifying.
> 
> (Oh, and definitely not trying to be a wet blanket or cast doubt on anyone's experiences! It just seemed an appropos time to mention this.)


OMG!! I have had so many episodes of sleep parallasis!! I get it maby twice a year and when i get it i get it for about a week. Its horrible!! Though, it was totally different to my weird incubus thing..which i found strange. Even that, could have been i suppose, some kind of sleep parallasis(sp) but it was very different to the other experiences of that i have had.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

steely said:


> My uncle Clarence,who is my mother's brother,their mom died when he was 10.He never believed she was dead until he was around 13,he always expected her to come back.He said one night he had a dream that she came to him and they went for a walk to the cemetary where she was buried.She went in the gate and shut it behind her.He was standing on the other side of the gate and she said,I have to go now and I won't be coming back.When he woke up he knew she was gone.
> 
> I like to think that the people that love you can come back so you will understand,just for that moment,to give peace and help you to heal.


I would love to believe that too. my mum was very sceptical of this sort of thing until her mum and dad died within about 8 months of each other. She said she read that when someone that has died is visiting you will see a white feather and then just after she read it she walked into her room and a white feather floated down. I'm not sure what to think about the whole white feather thing. I have had dreams of my gran quite a bit, though i wonder if it is my subconcious making sense of her death, which was about 4 years ago now i think.


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. i think you are right or maby the stuff is there anyway and i am closed off to it.. actually you ment that didnt you? lol.
> I used to live in an old tenement flat in the south side of Glasgow and i used to see smoke like figures out of the corner of my eye all the time.. it was like they were passing through and i always felt like i was walking through cobwebs..which sounds weird..(i had dusted) lol. This was about the time i asked for it to go away..and as i have read more sciency stuff i think i am closing my brain off a wee bit to this sort of thing.. i think maby its a good thing..The weird thing is..i'm still not totally convinced and you think i really would be..



Yes,thats exactly what I mean.A dimension that lives on the same plane as ours and like our plane they have good and bad.You've may have closed yourself off so the bad don't notice you as much.I've always heard that sensitives are like a light in the dark.You have put on a lampshade.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 31, 2009)

steely said:


> Yes,thats exactly what I mean.A dimension that lives on the same plane as ours and like our plane they have good and bad.You've may have closed yourself off so the bad don't notice you as much.I've always heard that sensitives are like a light in the dark.You have put on a lampshade.


oh lol. Thats a great way of thinking about it!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 31, 2009)

Have I ever seen a ghost? No, but I smelled one. It was the ghost of the soup I made the day before.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 31, 2009)

mergirl said:


> OMG!! I have had so many episodes of sleep parallasis!! I get it maby twice a year and when i get it i get it for about a week. Its horrible!! Though, it was totally different to my weird incubus thing..which i found strange. Even that, could have been i suppose, some kind of sleep parallasis(sp) but it was very different to the other experiences of that i have had.


I know; it's amazing how scary it is, isn't it? I can't tell you how relieved I was to read about it and find out there's a rational explanation for that particular experience. I haven't experienced it since reading about it, but I hope next time I do I'll remember it's essentially all in my head and stave off the fear and panic. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 1, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I know; it's amazing how scary it is, isn't it? I can't tell you how relieved I was to read about it and find out there's a rational explanation for that particular experience. I haven't experienced it since reading about it, but I hope next time I do I'll remember it's essentially all in my head and stave off the fear and panic. Fingers crossed.


I have two forms of it. The most scary is where my body cant move but my brain is still kinna dreaming, so i will hear doors slamming, feel like people are comming in plus a whole host of weird noises. Freaky as hell! I get thes most when i'm over tired.. so i try to make myself wake up.. freaky stuff happenes.. i have to pull myself out of sleep.. i fall asleep.. freaky things happen..etc etc.. until i REALLY force myself to wake up properly and put on the light. Its really horrible too when you have fallen asleep and you know people are in the room (real people) and you are screaming for them to wake you up and they cant hear you. Then when you do wake up and you tell them you had sleep paralasis.. they say "oh yeah..you were tossng and turning a bit". I'm not really a tossy turny person so if ever anyone sees me tossing and turning they wake me up. When i was single and my dog got to sleep in my bed (lol) i used to lie on my tummy and cuddle her, i think i felt less exposed than i did if i was lying on my back and i felt that if anything actually did come into the room she would bark/save me (lol), so even though i experienced sleep paralasis, i could wait it out and just let myself fall asleep. Now if i get it i cozy into my partner. It happens mostly when i am stressed i think. 
I do get another thing, its not really paralysis but its weird..its like really lucid dreaming. It usually starts by me saying to someone "i just had a lucid dream" then everything will be normal and it feels like i am awake.. then something bizarre will happen.. one i went downstairs and i had exact replicas of my dogs.. fo i had 5 of one and three of another.. Then i go! crap, i'm dreaming.. At first i used to hit myself on the head in my dream and i would wake up.. now i relax and go flying!! its great. I once had the most amazing experience when i fell asleep in the sun one day. I was in a really beautiful garden and i had the choice to go through a green gate which would wake me up or i could explore. I tried to fly and was really bad at it at first and then i got better and left the garden.. flew over to America to meet one of my friends (This was all my concious choice in the dream though, which is weird) when i got to my friends house, she has a room with a pool and a goddess statue in it. (That bit was surprising). I said i felt too tired to go back so she gave me a jet pack and i flew back to my wee gate and went through it and woke up!.. It was a really amazing experience and words cannot describe it.. I guess thats a good sleep disfunction. Sleep paralysis though, is totally disturbing..


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 1, 2009)

Mer, I actually have a best friend who regularly sees tall shadow men with seem to have tall hats on, in the daytime, in the nighttime. Sometimes there is just one, other times there are many of them. They seem to be quite aware she is there, but they don't say anything at all. She thinks they tend to linger places where they are needed, like protectors or something, like when she'd see one on my friend's bed whose father had died. 

It's odd. I'm not sure how much I believe about the dark arts, or good wicca, or ghosts and demons, but another friend of mine said he could see "evil" shadow creatures and not the good ones. He played around with the darker side of magic and folklore in his mid-20s. I got the two of them together one night and he would say he saw one of the beasties he was used to outside, and my best friend saw tons of her guys outside, but not the one bad thing. 

What really go me scared and believing was when my best friend was telling him about one experience...She also saw an 'evil thing' once. It was small like a child and darker thicker black. My friend who saw darker things asked her right off the bat about how it looked, and got it spot on. "was it small like a child? Did it hold it's arms crossed over it's head?" etc. How could he have guessed the details if he'd never seen one himself? 

It was very very odd. She told me that the dark thing she saw made her feel like all her energy was drained out of her, and unlike her usual shadow people, this one really scared her. It was in broad daylight, in a parking lot of a mall, and she wasn't even alone!

It's all a lot to ponder.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, its interesting. Its funny because i'm such a woose.. i dont like playing my zombie game when i'm in the house on my own. haha. 
The tall shadow men sound creepy..even if your friend thinks they are protectors! lol. The image in my head was of Abe Lincoln!
Child ghosts are SO the scariest...


----------



## steely (Apr 2, 2009)

I really think I could sit and listen to you for hours.Your experiences are fascinating.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 2, 2009)

I've never actually seen a ghost but I've heard "something".

I work in a library which is actually two buildings: the original library is the family home of the library's founder, a structure which predates the Civil War (1840s or 1850s). The current library is an addition built in 1985-1986.

Anyway, a few years after I started working there...I've been there 15+ years, so we're talking at least 10-12 years ago. I'm one of the librarians, so I had my own key at the time (the current boss took them away) and I was there on a sunday doing some work in the computer in my office upstairs in the old building.

It was the middle of the afternoon, no one was in the place but me and the building was locked.

I was upstairs typing away and suddenly I heard very distinct footsteps, as if someone were walking around. There's a creaky spot near the stairs and I heard that.

So, I got up, went downstairs and walked around the building...yeah, no one was there! 

I went back upstairs and began typing again and I heard the same footsteps start up again! 

After that, I got the willies and left.

I still recall this to this day. I was wide awake, not daydreaming, I was sober and clearheaded, I wasn't imagining anything but I KNOW I heard those damn footsteps!

That's the only experience I've had in the old building. A coworker of mine has felt a cold spot and at a different time, she was downstairs at the copier and heard the noise of someone moving a chair around upstairs...and there was no one else in the building that particular night. She said she called out that she knew it was upstairs (or something to that effect and the noise stopped).

Someone else claimed she heard a voice in the bathroom and no one was in there. 

One of our young clerks claimed she heard a book shelf crash and nothing happened.

Oh yes, Before the original house was built, there was a revolutionary war era tavern/boarding house on the same spot. This place was lost in a fire and some lives were lost too. It was Oneida Indian territory before that.


I've been alone at work many times since and I've never experienced anything else out of the ordinary. I've seen/heard books tip over but that could be caused by several things. I've heard odd noises but we have big lights and air vents which cool down at night and make noises.

Oddly enough, a local group of ghost hunters are doing an investigation of my library this weekend. If they find out anything cool, I'll mention it here.

Dennis


----------



## Risible (Apr 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I have two forms of it. The most scary is where my body cant move but my brain is still kinna dreaming, so i will hear doors slamming, feel like people are comming in plus a whole host of weird noises. Freaky as hell! I get thes most when i'm over tired.. so i try to make myself wake up.. freaky stuff happenes.. i have to pull myself out of sleep.. i fall asleep.. freaky things happen..etc etc.. until i REALLY force myself to wake up properly and put on the light. Its really horrible too when you have fallen asleep and you know people are in the room (real people) and you are screaming for them to wake you up and they cant hear you. Then when you do wake up and you tell them you had sleep paralasis.. they say "oh yeah..you were tossng and turning a bit". I'm not really a tossy turny person so if ever anyone sees me tossing and turning they wake me up. When i was single and my dog got to sleep in my bed (lol) i used to lie on my tummy and cuddle her, i think i felt less exposed than i did if i was lying on my back and i felt that if anything actually did come into the room she would bark/save me (lol), so even though i experienced sleep paralasis, i could wait it out and just let myself fall asleep. Now if i get it i cozy into my partner. It happens mostly when i am stressed i think.
> I do get another thing, its not really paralysis but its weird..its like really lucid dreaming. It usually starts by me saying to someone "i just had a lucid dream" then everything will be normal and it feels like i am awake.. then something bizarre will happen.. one i went downstairs and i had exact replicas of my dogs.. fo i had 5 of one and three of another.. Then i go! crap, i'm dreaming.. At first i used to hit myself on the head in my dream and i would wake up.. now i relax and go flying!! its great. I once had the most amazing experience when i fell asleep in the sun one day. I was in a really beautiful garden and i had the choice to go through a green gate which would wake me up or i could explore. I tried to fly and was really bad at it at first and then i got better and left the garden.. flew over to America to meet one of my friends (This was all my concious choice in the dream though, which is weird) when i got to my friends house, she has a room with a pool and a goddess statue in it. (That bit was surprising). I said i felt too tired to go back so she gave me a jet pack and i flew back to my wee gate and went through it and woke up!.. It was a really amazing experience and words cannot describe it.. I guess thats a good sleep disfunction. Sleep paralysis though, is totally disturbing..



Mergirl, I have this kind of vivid dreaming as well, where I clearly hear noises (our front door opening and closing, for example, or my husband talking or running water when I'm alone in the house), yet I can't seem to open my eyes or sit up. It usually happens when I've had a surfeit of sleep but don't get up. When it does happen, it's unsettling enough to get me out of bed once I am able to open my eyes. The spooked feeling stays with me for hours, and I can remember particularly vivid experiences to this day.

I believe that others have paranormal experiences, but, sadly, I don't think I have a very strong psychic ability. The only time I might have experienced a ghost encounter was on the Queen Mary, which has several well-known haunted areas. At the time I visited the Queen Mary, the tours were self-guided, and it was during the week when there were only a handful of other people besides us. We were the only people in the engine compartment. My boyfriend at the time had wandered off to take a closer look at something, and I went down Shaft Alley after entering Door 13. I was out of sight and shouting distance of my bf or anyone else, and I got this feeling of oppression, and like someone was watching me. I started to feel scared, like maybe I was in danger. It was - weird. My skin was definitely crawling and the little hairs on the back of my neck were standing up.

I ran back to my bf.

This was before the days of the internet, and years before the QM Ghost Tour was added on. A few years after my possible encounter, I read with great interest about Shaft Alley and Door 13; who knows, maybe it was the real thing.

Also, after my mom passed, I had vivid dreams closely following her passing of her standing in my bedroom, communicating from beyond. It was a warm and loving feelings, very comforting. I felt something similar after the passing of my maternal grandmother as well.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Oddly enough, a local group of ghost hunters are doing an investigation of my library this weekend. If they find out anything cool, I'll mention it here.
> 
> Dennis


Yes, tell us if they find anything..whooah exciting! There is something very atmospheric about old libraries, certainly. 





Risible said:


> Mergirl, I have this kind of vivid dreaming as well, where I clearly hear noises (our front door opening and closing, for example, or my husband talking or running water when I'm alone in the house), yet I can't seem to open my eyes or sit up. It usually happens when I've had a surfeit of sleep but don't get up. When it does happen, it's unsettling enough to get me out of bed once I am able to open my eyes. The spooked feeling stays with me for hours, and I can remember particularly vivid experiences to this day....................SNIP...................................
> 
> 
> Also, after my mom passed, I had vivid dreams closely following her passing of her standing in my bedroom, communicating from beyond. It was a warm and loving feelings, very comforting. I felt something similar after the passing of my maternal grandmother as well.




Ooooft. yeah. Sleep paralasis can be so freaky. I know exactly how it feels.. i have heard taps going on and off and doors banging. I like to think that this isn't 'supernatural' and is more brain related but You never know i guess. 

I think its really beautiful to feel that someone has passed and is still looking out for you and i'm glad you felt that about your mum. I have had a few nice feelings about people once they had passed. My grandad was one..i was thinking about him and suddenly these rays of light came into my room and warmed my face, it could have been a coincience but if it was it was a nice one. . I already told you about my nanna.. and i am almost certain my friends sent me my cat! lol. It sounds mental.. but i found him between my friend actually dying and me finding out. My freind was found in the river clyde and it was quite a mystery because as far as anyone knew he was not suicidal.. infact a few people think he could have been pushed in.. Anyway..(i'm cutting a long story short here!lol )its really strange because i didnt think i was a cat person at all..i hadn't met any cats properly.. but i decided to take a bus home that i never take and to walk through a park that i never do and i saw a tiny kitten (he was about 4-5 weeks old and hardly weaned) he followed me..i wasnt really sure what to do.. then a guy with a dog came bounding over and the guy shouted "Watch, my dog kills cats"!! i picked 'oscar' up and held him against my chest while trying to turn my back on the dog which was jumping up growling and barking.......Anyway.. the next night i am told my friend has been found dead.. When i went to his funeral i met one of his sisters and she asked me how i knew Rab i said we used to work at the same place for ages and then when i had to leave my flat he took me in so i lived with him for a while. She said "ahh you are one of his wee strays". This might sound like wishful thinking.. and that i would love even a small piece of my friend to remain with me,, but seriously.. my cat is SO like him!! He Loves women, is slightly cocky, cute and really friendly and forgiving and laid back.. haha.. as i'm writing this it seems rubbish.. it just seemed that my cat was a beautiful gift and i'm glad he found me. I also thought i saw my friend once.. my dog and cat were staring in my kitchen and i thought in felt something.. i asked if it was my friend and i felt a feeling of confirmation somehow. 
Its funny, i'm typing out these things exactly as i experienced them and still i feel doubting.. lol.
Anyway.. sorry.. i am rambling...
Ohh.. do you guys get a show called 'most Haunted' in America? Some things that happen to the investigators are really spooky! Other times though.. its totally boring.. and a chair makes a noise and everyone freaks out and cries...
I was just reminded of an episode in a library there...hmnm


----------



## mergirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh this is the episode i was thinking about- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YaGLzrSIaY
Though, looking now, the books 'could' have been pushed. Though, they have fired a psychic before because they caught him out 'cheating'! lol


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 3, 2009)

Another couple of weird things I thought of since, are my father telling me he used to see someone stand at the end of his bed at night as a child, not a person, but something. He also heard people call my name in the house that I grew up in, and my mother had similar happenings with the name thing. It was always just tiny whispers into their ears to check on me or something [I was the youngest child]

My best friend's parents just moved and she sleeps in the basement when she visits. Apparently they have ghost parties down there some nights. She would wake up at 4am and here multiple voices chatting. She'd go upstairs, everyone's asleep, she'd check for a radio, none, she'd even go outside to see if neighbors were out, nothing. He father came down the next morning and asked why she was awake so early that morning, and not to use the radio. Weeks later her dad tells her the same thing happened, only when he went downstairs to see what it was, it stopped immediately.


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

If Most Haunted is the one with Derek,who seems to be able to go into a trance at will and the women on the show scream incessantly,yeah we get that one.What a load of tripe!

I will watch Ghost Hunters but they do try to disprove a ghost encounter.That is the best way I guess,you have to have a balance.I don't really trust too much on tv.I think there are too many ways to doctor it up.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 3, 2009)

8:00 pm ET
(60 minutes)


Haunted Lighthouses of America
Haunted Lighthouses of America
TV-PG, CC

Historical detail and local color add to the romance and intrigue of haunted lighthouses. From the lighthouses of Yaquina Bay and Heceda Head to the lighthouses of Owl's Head and Fairport Harbor, follow the ghost stories that enliven these keeps.

http://www.travelchannel.com/Daily_TV_Schedule

I suspect that this repeats numerous times, and I doubt if it is new.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 3, 2009)

I am a member of the Asheville Paranormal Society and have experienced many different types of paranormal activity since the age of 12. That's 43 years of taking notice of things that are strange for most folks. I have seen 5 full apparations, seen a shadow person once, collected EVPs, orbs that are different that those of dust particles (they have a light from within the orb itself and some are in different colors), heard footsteps in otherwise empty buildings, audible voices and some not audible to the human ear. I also was on staff at a haunted theatre for several years and experienced my name being called backstage, theatre seats lowering seemingly by themselves while I was alone and some very strange and unexplainable things. 

I believe that every single person has a bit of a sixth sense and it depends on how much they can open up and develop what they already have been given.

Recently I had the pleasure of working side by side with Barry Fitzgerald from Ghosthunters International (he is the Irish member) at a paranormal conference. He was with us when my husband, myself and a friend all experienced this shadow person....moving quickly and not like a human across the room...more like "fast Forward", if you will. We were at a haunted Inn here in Lake Lure, North Carolina and I learned a great deal from Barry! 

(Besides and btw, he is the most sexy man I have met in a long time......but I digress! LOL!):doh:

Anyway, just wanted to add my own two cents. 
Haunted hugs, Kara


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I am a member of the Asheville Paranormal Society and have experienced many different types of paranormal activity since the age of 12. That's 43 years of taking notice of things that are strange for most folks. I have seen 5 full apparations, seen a shadow person once, collected EVPs, orbs that are different that those of dust particles (they have a light from within the orb itself and some are in different colors), heard footsteps in otherwise empty buildings, audible voices and some not audible to the human ear. I also was on staff at a haunted theatre for several years and experienced my name being called backstage, theatre seats lowering seemingly by themselves while I was alone and some very strange and unexplainable things.
> 
> I believe that every single person has a bit of a sixth sense and it depends on how much they can open up and develop what they already have been given.
> 
> ...



You are the coolest ever and an hour away.Who would've thought?Have you seen the apparition at the Grove Park?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope, haven't seen her or talked to anyone who has seen her. We did get some interesting orbs just outside her room and by the balcony that she supposedly was thrown or jumped from. ;-)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 4, 2009)

steely said:


> If Most Haunted is the one with Derek,who seems to be able to go into a trance at will and the women on the show scream incessantly,yeah we get that one.What a load of tripe!
> 
> I will watch Ghost Hunters but they do try to disprove a ghost encounter.That is the best way I guess,you have to have a balance.I don't really trust too much on tv.I think there are too many ways to doctor it up.




Most Haunted is just ANNOYING!
Especially when they had Derek.
"OHHH RAPE AND MURRRDERRRR" In every place.


Knocks, in EVERY place? C'mon. Animals? ANIMALS!

Or Kath. Oh, Godzilla. I Detest Kath.
"SUMTHINZ TOUCHED ME HAIR AHHHH" 

...Jeez. 




Ghost Hunters is the only one I really find real-esque. I mean. A GHOST-HUNTING SHOW, that tries to Dis-Prove? What an interestingly believable concept! a show that DOESN'T Catch something ALL the time? :O HOW ORIGINAL! 


Paranormal State is Interesting, if you've seen it? 
I Freaking Love Chip Coffey. It's the Accent and the Glasses. 


_And back to the Travel Channel's disasterous shows.._
Ghost Adventures, THAT WAS GOOD.. For a Laugh! 
Me and my mom watched their first season going 'WE COULD DO BETTER AND -NOT- LOOK LIKE P----IES. MMKAY?' ..Baggins Bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 5, 2009)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Recently I had the pleasure of working side by side with Barry Fitzgerald from Ghosthunters International (he is the Irish member) at a paranormal conference. He was with us when my husband, myself and a friend all experienced this shadow person....moving quickly and not like a human across the room...more like "fast Forward", if you will. We were at a haunted Inn here in Lake Lure, North Carolina and I learned a great deal from Barry!
> 
> (Besides and btw, he is the most sexy man I have met in a long time......but I digress! LOL!):doh:



I'm so jealous! While I admit to liking regular Ghost hunters better for their hunting skills and debunking skills, I also watch international [more for the amazing locations]. I wish I could go on a hunt with one of them! Barry is hilarious!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

Not only is Barry Hilarious, He's a Freaking DELICIOUS hunk of eye-candy!


----------



## Mini (Apr 6, 2009)

Never seen a ghost, and I'm quite certain none of you have, either.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

steely said:


> If Most Haunted is the one with Derek,who seems to be able to go into a trance at will and the women on the show scream incessantly,yeah we get that one.What a load of tripe!
> 
> I will watch Ghost Hunters but they do try to disprove a ghost encounter.That is the best way I guess,you have to have a balance.I don't really trust too much on tv.I think there are too many ways to doctor it up.


Haha.. yes.. they sacked Derek because they caught him out being 'fake'! lol.. I only really watched it for him because i thought he was hillarious! My favorite scene EVER is when he want into a trance and shouted 'Mary loves Dick'.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uD0dPhr9cQ
Oh lmao!! fab!


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

I wondered about that.He seems to have gotten his own show there for a bit but he was out in the egyptian desert.It was nonsense.I briefly passed by and kept going.


----------



## MattB (Apr 6, 2009)

Hoo Boy! I can't believe I missed this thread...I've been into the paranormal, I would say my whole life but let's just say since I was 5 or 6 years old...



Esther said:


> The basement was horrible as well. I've never been afraid of a basement like I was there, I would literally be paralyzed with fear and unable to take a single step downstairs unless two other people came with me and stayed down there the entire time.
> All in all, a shitty house, a shitty time. I still get nightmares about it from time to time, especially about the basement.



Yup...The house I grew up, we never SAW anything, but the basement still gives me bad dreams today 22yrs after moving out. No one walked up those stairs to get out, we always ran...



Carrie said:


> Anyone who has ever awoken to a feeling or vision of sorts that is so terrifying it's paralyzing might want to read about sleep paralysis accompanied by hypnopompic hallucinations. I've been plagued by it once every few months for years, and was indescribably relieved to recently learn that it's a well-documented sleep disorder type of experience. The experience truly is terrifying.
> 
> (Oh, and definitely not trying to be a wet blanket or cast doubt on anyone's experiences! It just seemed an appropos time to mention this.)



I have this too, it's way scarier than anything paranormal I've come across...



Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I am a member of the Asheville Paranormal Society and have experienced many different types of paranormal activity since the age of 12. That's 43 years of taking notice of things that are strange for most folks. I have seen 5 full apparations, seen a shadow person once, collected EVPs, orbs that are different that those of dust particles (they have a light from within the orb itself and some are in different colors), heard footsteps in otherwise empty buildings, audible voices and some not audible to the human ear. I also was on staff at a haunted theatre for several years and experienced my name being called backstage, theatre seats lowering seemingly by themselves while I was alone and some very strange and unexplainable things.
> 
> I believe that every single person has a bit of a sixth sense and it depends on how much they can open up and develop what they already have been given.
> 
> ...



I managed a retail store that was haunted, and as someone who is in to that sort of thing needless to say I was jumping for joy when I found out! (Weird, I know...) There was some poltergeist activity, and a few staff claimed to see something. I _think_ I saw a shadow once, but the skeptic in me isn't so sure. I believe that ghosts exist, but I don't believe that everything is a ghost, if you catch my drift. The mind is great for playing tricks...

I recently joined a paranormal group up here, and I go on my next investigation this weekend at a supposedly haunted mansion. It's a bed and breakfast now, so I definitely have to keep a skeptical POV. Some places will use a supposed haunting as a marketing tool...Heck, I'd stay somewhere if it was haunted! We don't use psychics though, it's all about capturing proof if possible. A few of us are sensitive, so we do go by feel a little bit but that's a purely subjective experience. A few of us are skeptical and don't believe in ghosts at all and want to see the proof. It makes for a good mix when you're at a location...

I watch all the paranormal shows I can, I like Ghost Hunters the best but Most Haunted was always a favourite. One thing about MH though is that it drives me crazy that they sit somewhere for hours waiting for something to happen, and then when it does they scream and run around...chill out!


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

That always drove me crazy about Most Haunted,too.They'd ask whatever to knock or make a noise or something and then they'd ask them to do it again and again.You know that ghost was thinking,come on people it takes a lot of energy to do this,give me a break.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Waka,waka,waka?

On a serious note,it is hard to find convincing photos of 'ghosts' or other spiritual phenomena without it being discounted as 'a trick of the light' or 'a *insert light weight object here* blowing in the wind and reflecting light',or (nowadays) computer aided graphics.


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

That's what's so tricky about it.You have to experience it for yourself and even then you still don't know sometimes.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 6, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not only is Barry Hilarious, He's a Freaking DELICIOUS hunk of eye-candy!



Oh Lawd, you speak the truth!!!!!! And in person, oh geez.........he had quite an affect on me!!!!!

Barry told me......"Oh yes, I used to watch Most Haunted.........and then I grew up!" LOL!


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

You can never get the feel for it on tv.It's something you really have to be there.TV is entertaining but nothing like the real thing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

steely said:


> You can never get the feel for it on tv.It's something you really have to be there.TV is entertaining but nothing like the real thing.


Oh, I Bet!

I Envy people who get to have actual experiences.
I don't know why, since I was about 8 or so, I've just always been obsessed-esque with the paranormal. It's so...fascinating!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 7, 2009)

About sleep paralysis - it can be a symptom of Sleep Apnea. Get a sleep study if you have this just to be sure.

I have seen ghosts many, many over the years. They don't scare me anymore I just ask them to go on about their business.


----------



## Buffie (Apr 7, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> About sleep paralysis - it can be a symptom of Sleep Apnea. Get a sleep study if you have this just to be sure.
> 
> I have seen ghosts many, many over the years. They don't scare me anymore I just ask them to go on about their business.



Sleep paralysis is more scary than Blair Witch, Jurassic Park, spiders and Freddy all in one!

Oh em gee. Has that happened to you, Sandi? Awful! (((HUGS)))


*
As for seeing ghosts... I have always wanted to know... what do people think is the most convincing piece of evidence in the public realm they've ever seen?
*


Because I can't think of anything I've ever seen on TV or in books that has made me think "yeah, that was totally a ghost".

Sometimes I just wonder if film gets screwy or something like that. It's man made, it has little flaws sometimes. I dunno... plus I don't know that I've ever seen one myself. Not to say weird stuff doesn't sometimes happen, but since I don't really know for sure and certain /what/ it was, I don't necessarily have proof (that satisfies me anyway) that it's a "ghost".

In fact, what is a ghost really? Is it someone's soul? Is it something else?

So I dunno. Too many unanswered questions confuse me.... :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Sleep paralysis is more scary than Blair Witch, Jurassic Park, spiders and Freddy all in one!
> 
> Oh em gee. Has that happened to you, Sandi? Awful! (((HUGS)))
> 
> ...


There was SUCH a freaky documentary on tv about these girls in England in the 70's and one of the little girls spoke like an old man and said 'oiy doiyed in me chair" it was SO freaky.. not so sure it was true though.. when i remember what it was i will post a link!


----------



## MattB (Apr 7, 2009)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Barry told me......"Oh yes, I used to watch Most Haunted.........and then I grew up!" LOL!





steely said:


> You can never get the feel for it on tv.It's something you really have to be there.TV is entertaining but nothing like the real thing.



I will always have a soft spot for Most Haunted, but I find when I watch it now it's merely to see the great locations/castles they get access too...So envious!! What I wouldn't do to be able to investigate some of those places. 

I've accepted the fact that most of the time I go somewhere (maybe 95-99%of the time?) I won't catch a thing on film, regardless of how a place 'feels'...but that's the fun in trying, or the 'thrill of the hunt'. If it was easy, everyone would do it.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> There was SUCH a freaky documentary on tv about these girls in England in the 70's and one of the little girls spoke like an old man and said 'oiy doiyed in me chair" it was SO freaky.. not so sure it was true though.. when i remember what it was i will post a link!


Oh.. on you tube if you type in 'interview with a poltergiest' you will see the docu i was talking about...
Here is a link of the creepy bit i was talking about.. but its just voices..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rlzi7_msyGY
I hate when people are/ pretend to be possessed!! Especially when its kids and they sound like creepy old men! I think Derek Accora is the exeption to the rule though.. he is just funny!


----------



## Buffie (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> There was SUCH a freaky documentary on tv about these girls in England in the 70's and one of the little girls spoke like an old man and said 'oiy doiyed in me chair" it was SO freaky.. not so sure it was true though.. when i remember what it was i will post a link!



Eewww! ~squeal~ Super freaky. I must see it! Thanks for looking for a link.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, here's a semi-update about the ghosts, entities or whatever it is supposedly inhabiting the library where I work.

As I mentioned before I work in a public library consisting of two buildings: a former family home dating back to the Civil War and an addition built in 1985-86.

Myself and some staff members have had odd moments here. I think there's something here but nothing "nasty".

Anyway, last Saturday (April 4), a team of ghost hunters/paranormal investigators...they call themselves "Ghost Seekers". There are two or three groups I know of in my region of upstate New York and these guys have the best reputation. There are actually several purportedly haunted spots in Upstate NY and these folks have checked out a fair number of them.

So...they'll be doing an official presentation at work on April 18 to announce their findings to whoever is interested in coming to their presentation.

They did give the staff a preview and told us that they encountered more than one entity and they found MORE activity in the newer addition of the library than they did in the old Civil War era house which was once the original library.

I don't recall the technical names of the equipment they mentioned but they did several of the things they do on that Ghost Hunters TV show and they have similar equipment...just a MUCH smaller budget.

I wasn't present during their investigation but they said they had something turning a flashlight on and off. They had something answering many yes/no questions. They announced that they were going to a different part of the library and the monitor they were using went berserk...as if something didn't want the investigators to leave and wanted them to keep talking to it.

I don't know if they succeeded in capturing any voices or if they filmed any figures, orbs or whatever...I assume that'll be in their official presentation.

I was surprised to find out about the multiple entities they said they contacted. I'm not sure who they could be but the library occupies property which has been actively used since the Revolutionary War era...there was a battle a few miles from here. Soldiers camped here before and after the battle, any number of wounded soldiers could've died on this property and not left.

I've seen other presentations by this group. They're open minded and present their data in simple to understand terms. If something can be disproven, they let the audience know. If they say they found evidence of something here, I believe them.

So...I plan to attend their 4/18 reveal and if they have any cool news, I'll mention it here.


Dennis

PS: Oh yes, the librarian who opened up the building on the Monday morning after the big investigation (we're closed on sundays) told me she found a whole shelf of books in the children's area on the floor. They were put back and during the morning, she kept seeing/hearing books tip over. I came in to work at noon that day. Yeah, any numbr of things could make one or two books fall over but a whole shelf...when no one was in the building? Yes, the shelving was fine, too...nothing loose or in danger of coming undone, the books were on the floor, the shelf was fine.


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2009)

Nancy told me about a group of people who were having the
same type of paranormal experiences in the same place
and it turned out to be caused by carbon monoxide, causing
the people to hallucinate. Hypoxia can cause a person to
hallucinate. I've even seen some really wild stuff while in
the electrostatic field and ozone under a really loud set of
power lines on a very warm, humid day, a few years before
I was on oxygen, and before my blood sugar was under 
control.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 10, 2009)

imfree said:


> Nancy told me about a group of people who were having the
> same type of paranormal experiences in the same place
> and it turned out to be caused by carbon monoxide, causing
> the people to hallucinate. Hypoxia can cause a person to
> ...


hahahahahaha! Sorry, i know i shouldn't laugh.. but it reminded me of the simpsons episode where people thought they were having religious visions at the statue of Maude Flanders and it was actually that there was a leak in the gas tap!
I say whatever! A vision is a vision!


----------



## imfree (Apr 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hahahahahaha! Sorry, i know i shouldn't laugh.. but it reminded me of the simpsons episode where people thought they were having religious visions at the statue of Maude Flanders and it was actually that there was a leak in the gas tap!
> I say whatever! A vision is a vision!



Hahaha!!!, I wish I had seen it! I bet it was a hoot!!!

Mine was astounding at the time, so I agree with you.


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hahahahahaha! Sorry, i know i shouldn't laugh.. but it reminded me of the simpsons episode where people thought they were having religious visions at the statue of Maude Flanders and it was actually that there was a leak in the gas tap!
> I say whatever! A vision is a vision!



One of the best Simpson's ever

What you say is true,imfree.There are documented cases where strong electromagnetic field's cause the brain to hallucinate sounds and visions.Water can sometimes be a conducter in the same way.


----------



## imfree (Apr 10, 2009)

steely said:


> One of the best Simpson's ever
> 
> What you say is true,imfree.There are documented cases where strong electromagnetic field's cause the brain to hallucinate sounds and visions.Water can sometimes be a conducter in the same way.



It had rained earlier, in the morning, it was near noon and 90 degrees.
The grass sloshed when I walked on it. The air was at dew point! The 
electrostatic field was very strong, as if an electric arc were about to 
form from a line to my body. The lines were on steel towers, probably
350,000 volts or so, sagging low, and about 20 ft above me. The
roar was very loud and I could hardly stand. Perhaps a large amount of
ozone was present, too. I think ozone might displace oxygen in red 
blood cells and cause hallucinations by hypoxia, too. It was a vivid
experience, to be sure!


----------



## steely (Apr 11, 2009)

Just Wow.....remarkable!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 12, 2009)

imfree said:


> Hahaha!!!, I wish I had seen it! I bet it was a hoot!!!
> 
> Mine was astounding at the time, so I agree with you.



Oh its brilliant.. i tried to find it on youtube for you.. but alas no.. 



steely said:


> One of the best Simpson's ever
> 
> What you say is true,imfree.There are documented cases where strong electromagnetic field's cause the brain to hallucinate sounds and visions.Water can sometimes be a conducter in the same way.



I have never hallucinated, but i do get very panicky in malls when i go near the power supplies. its weird. Also, i have crossed laylines and felt like i was being pulled into the ground. I think electricity messes with humans more than we think!


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

It should,we're made out of electricity.It's what makes our bodies work.I can see how large power supplies could mess with that.


----------



## imfree (Apr 13, 2009)

steely said:


> It should,we're made out of electricity.It's what makes our bodies work.I can see how large power supplies could mess with that.



How electrostatic and electromagnetic fields affect our bodies
is still a big unknown area in science. There's even suspicion 
that ghosts could be ionized gas plasmas and electrostatic in
nature. I'm going to build my first E-field VLF receiver for
Nancy's daughter to "sniff" graveyards. We'll see if she gets
anything.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a friend who is followed by ghosts. I know this is weird, but wherever she goes, she brings the damned things with her. When we were kids, I was staying the night at her house and I was in the shower. I heard someone scream my name, not like just yelling for me, but a blood curdling scream. I jumped out of the shower and ran butt naked downstairs to her and was like, "WHAT!?" and she looked at me like I was high. I told her she had screamed my name and I thought something was wrong. She informed me she had done no such thing. I was freaking the hell out. Now, I would think she was fucking with me, but when I ran downstairs she seemed really surprised. She was doing the dishes and I scared her when I ran down. (then again it could have been the whole naked thing that scared her) 
Anyway, she came up to visit not too long ago, and I was on the porch swinging and my daughter was playing in the living room. I saw a guy step over my daughter and head towards the telephone. I seriously saw him as plain as day. He had on a plaid shirt. I didnt mention this to anyone, and a few days later my friend told my roommate there was a guy in a plaid shirt outside sitting in her truck. Toooooooooo spooky. There are a gazillion other instances with this chick but just wanted to throw in a couple for now.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 13, 2009)

are you kidding ? we are southerners. we are ghosts.


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all! 

Thought it would be interesting if we had a thread wherein those who have had encounters with the unexplained could tell their story. 

Real, first-hand experiences only, please - no urban legends or hearsay. 

Apologies in advance if this topic offends anyone who doesn't believe in ghosts or doesn't want to read them...please pass it up if you don't want to read it. 

I'll start off with mine...please chime in and post your own for our enjoyment! 

----------------

I lived in Virginia for about 16 years before returning to my home state of Michigan several years ago. I moved there when I was a very young newlywed, and started working right away. One of my jobs was at a local restaurant as a cook (still my favorite job ever). 

The restaurant was a converted Civil War-era grist mill, used to grind grain into flour during the Civil War, and it was one of the mills that produced flour for the Confederate Army to feed their troops. During his raid on the Shenandoah Valley, Union Army General Sheridan started burning as many grist mills as possible, in an effort to cut off the food supply chain to the Confederate Army, and thereby cripple them, possibly forcing their surrender. When he reached the Edinburg Mill, in Edinburg, VA, he ordered his troops to torch the building. However, two of the owner's granddaughters were on the property at the time, and begged him not to burn the Mill, as it was owned by their grandfather, by the last name of Grandstaff. Sheridan was previously unaware of the Mill's owner's name, and once he discovered that it was a man he had great respect and admiration for, he ordered the flaming timbers of the Mill be extinguished. A bucket bridgade was formed and water from the nearby Stoney Creek was used to douse the flames. The charred timbers are still visible in the basement of the building, which is now a lounge/bar. 

During its' decades as a working grist mill, the Edinburg Mill was staffed by local townsmen, and their children would often come to the mill to bring their fathers lunch or to deliver messages from home. On one such errand, a young boy of about 10 years old, named Frankie, was playing on the stairs near the front of the building, behind what is now the manager's office. The stairs are very steep and narrow, and they do a switchback before reaching the 2nd floor (meaning they go up in one direction, then make a very sharp immediate turn and go up in another direction). Frankie tripped and fell down the stairs, breaking his neck. There are other, more grisly stories of his death, that he may have been pulled into one of the large grinding stones and crushed, etc - but the Grandstaff family has confirmed the fall down the stairs as the true cause of his death. 

Frankie has apparently never left the building. 

During the time that I worked there, one of the first things I was told by my supervisor was that sometimes things would happen in the building that couldn't be explained, but it was just Frankie goofing around, and I should just ignore it. I kind of pooh-pooh'd the whole idea, not really believing in ghosts, and went about my work. Then I started seeing and hearing things I couldn't explain away, and Frankie made his presence known.

1. Working alone one winter night, when business was slow, I had a quick burst of customers, and was rushing around the kitchen to prepare a couple of orders. Once the orders were taken out by the waitress, I started cleaning up. I set a large spoon on the counter, walked around to the front line of the kitchen to get something, and then came back to find my spoon missing. Not even a minute had passed. I started looking around, thinking perhaps I had mislaid it myself, and found it on the other end of the kitchen on a counter - but there was still a spot of food on the counter where I had laid it - so I knew someone else had moved it. I was the only one in the kitchen.

2. We had several occasions where the lights would flicker on and off. We usually just laughed it off - the wiring was old, maybe a storm was coming, whatever. But when they completely went out, back on, out, back on... a little hard to laugh off. On one night, when we had a major dinner party going on for the local Chrysler dealers, we were in the middle of plating up our most expensive dishes - surf n turf, King Neptune, Seafood Newburg, Veal Cordon Bleu, etc. The lights went out - repeatedly. I got exasperated and finally said, "Frankie, cut it out! I need to get this stuff done!". The lights came back on and stayed on the rest of the night. 

3. One of our dayshift cooks was totally non-believing when it came to Frankie. I think he decided to have a little fun with her when she worked late one evening after we came in for our evening shift. She was carrying pies to the back freezer, past the handwashing sink. The first time she went by, the water in the sink turned on by itself - just a small stream of water. She turned it off and commented that something must be wrong with the plumbing. My supervisor and I smiled at each other and said it must be Frankie saying hello to her. The other cook snorted in disbelief and kept carrying pies back to the freezer. The next trip back, the HOT water turned on - full blast, splashing out of the sink onto the floor. The cook turned it off, never said another word to us, and walked out the door and left. 

A barmaid also had a little encounter with Frankie - let's just say he made a total believer out of her by flipping her newly-washed bar glasses over and slamming doors when no one else was there. 

Being a 10-year-old kid, I suspect Frankie was lonely and just mischevious - he liked attention and loved to play tricks on people. I'm sure he's still doing it. 

Below are pictures of the Mill, both when I worked there and what it looks like now. (It was painted blue when I worked there.) The Grandstaff family home can be seen in one of the pictures - it's beside the Mill and is now a B&B. The creek runs on the other side of the Mill.


----------



## steely (Jul 26, 2009)

That building is fantastic. I have a thing for old houses, buildings, barns. It's like an addiction for me. Cool story, too.


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, Steely! 

I love old buildings too! I loved working in that place - there was history everywhere you looked.


----------



## steely (Jul 26, 2009)

I think that has alot to do with it. You think of everyone who has gone before you and their lives, happiness and pain. I guess some never leave. I can see that, loving a house so much you couldn't bear to leave.


----------



## Risible (Jul 26, 2009)

steely said:


> That building is fantastic. I have a thing for old houses, buildings, barns. It's like an addiction for me. Cool story, too.



Yeah, what is it about that? I'm very drawn to old buildings; barns are a particular plus. Here in So Cal, we have very few "old" buildings - a few built a century or so ago; nothing like on, say, the East coast, though. Or how about those old homes in the Garden District of New Orleans? Spooky!


----------



## steely (Jul 26, 2009)

That's a shame, here in NC we have lots of old abandoned houses and barns. I'm going to get killed snooping around in these old places. They just don't build them like they used to build them. I wanted to buy this place so bad and re-do, that porch was magic not to mention the inside of the house. My dream house rotting on the side of the road.

Orbs in that last picture and it's not dust. I took the picture from the hallway and there were no orbs out there. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Risible (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh, Steely, wow! I love it too! I'm drooling over the big porch (veranda? what do you guys call the front porch in the South there?), and the tons of character that house has ... How were the vibes? I'd love the opportunity to move into a supposedly haunted house ... especially one with a huge barn! If you don't mind my asking, how much does a house like that go for where you're from?


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, Steely - that hallway is fantastic! I love old architecture like this. The whole shabby chic thing really appeals to me. Probably why I live in a 100+ yr old stone house in the country....with a barn for a garage.


----------



## Mini (Jul 26, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: No, I haven't seen a ghost, and you haven't either.


----------



## Risible (Jul 26, 2009)

suebeehoney said:


> Wow, Steely - that hallway is fantastic! I love old architecture like this. The whole shabby chic thing really appeals to me. Probably why I live in a 100+ yr old stone house in the country....with a barn for a garage.



Tease!  Post pix, please!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 26, 2009)

i used to rent a house that was haunted. it is not fun when it is you living it. at first i didn't realize what was going on and just thinking i was forgetful when stuff was not where i knew i left...but then the little things that were happening got more apparent. so many weird things happened it could not be coincidence. i would go to bed and all the cupboard doors in the kitchen were closed...i would wake up the next day and they are all wide open. it was very jarring to see the first time it happened. i would put something on the side board in my dining room and it would continously fall on the floor by itself. these are things like candlesticks with marble bases that don't roll. i have had weird stuff happen when my family/friends would stay over. i have had a friend get up during the night to use the bathroom and someone was shaking the door handle. she yelled that she was in there. she came out and went upstairs to let either me or my daughter or know she was out and the bathroom was free. we were both sound asleep. i had a closet in my room that i tried putting a door stop in front of to keep the door close, i thought it was just hung uneven, but even with a door stop under it, it would still open. i finally moved a large footlocker in front of it to keep it closed and it would still open. now i could barely move the thing, i knew my daughter could not...yet it still kept happening.

the final straw was one day my daughter came downstairs and told me someone was upstairs talking to her but she didn't like them, so she came downstairs to get me to tell them to leave...that was it...we were out the door.

i am not sure if it is me or what, but weird stuff like this happens to me alot. i was at my brother's house once and thought i saw my sister in law standing the the doorway of the room we were in. i said hi to her and my brother was like 'who are you talking to' and i said i just saw his wife..he said that was impossible because she was asleep in their room at the other end of the apt. i was just in boston in march to visit my sister. i saw a man in her living room. just for a moment, clear as day, then he was gone. freaked me out because i thought someone had gotten in! but then he was gone. i told my sister and she told me i was being dramatic...but then we went to visit our aunt and i told her what i had saw and my aunt told me that my sister already knew her bldg was haunted and had mentioned it to her previously. 

since some of you have looked into this field a bit more than me...is there something i can do to not have this crap happen to me?


----------



## steely (Jul 26, 2009)

They wouldn't sell, it had 7 acres of land and an old smokehouse out back. I just could not understand not selling it and letting it fall down to the ground. They never gave a reason either. It was creepy especially up the stairs, there was a window on the landing, felt like you were being watched.

You would have been buying the land, the house was mostly worthless. It would have taken at 100,000 to get it livable. The porch or verandah was screened on one side and open on the other. It was just fantastic. I really wouldn't care how many ghosts I would have to live with to live there.

Rub it in, suebee!


----------



## steely (Jul 26, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> i used to rent a house that was haunted. it is not fun when it is you living it. at first i didn't realize what was going on and just thinking i was forgetful when stuff was not where i knew i left...but then the little things that were happening got more apparent. so many weird things happened it could not be coincidence. i would go to bed and all the cupboard doors in the kitchen were closed...i would wake up the next day and they are all wide open. it was very jarring to see the first time it happened. i would put something on the side board in my dining room and it would continously fall on the floor by itself. these are things like candlesticks with marble bases that don't roll. i have had weird stuff happen when my family/friends would stay over. i have had a friend get up during the night to use the bathroom and someone was shaking the door handle. she yelled that she was in there. she came out and went upstairs to let either me or my daughter or know she was out and the bathroom was free. we were both sound asleep. i had a closet in my room that i tried putting a door stop in front of to keep the door close, i thought it was just hung uneven, but even with a door stop under it, it would still open. i finally moved a large footlocker in front of it to keep it closed and it would still open. now i could barely move the thing, i knew my daughter could not...yet it still kept happening.
> 
> the final straw was one day my daughter came downstairs and told me someone was upstairs talking to her but she didn't like them, so she came downstairs to get me to tell them to leave...that was it...we were out the door.
> 
> ...



Nope, you are just one of the lucky ones. When I saw the ghosts at the old Perkin's Place, somehow I just turned it off. I was young and I just decided I wasn't going to see that anymore but I was little. If you still see things as an adult I think it's too late. I still get weird vibes but I can almost feel myself shut down, turn it off.


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 26, 2009)

Steely - that screen door is fabulous! I've always loved those old screen doors with the trim on them. And the ivy around it? So cool! Not even creepy-cook, just cool, visually speaking. 

And Risible...as you wish:

The barn/garage. It has a hayloft that is not accessible at this point, because my older son tried to climb the old ladder built into the wall and the rungs broke. He got ticked and took an axe to the remaining rungs.  The little building sticking off the side? That's an outhouse. Yes - an outhouse. A two-seater, in fact, with room for a cabinet inside as well. (Obviously it's no longer operational, despite what one of the neighborhood cats thinks!)







And the house. The stone part is 100 yrs old as of 2008, and is the main part of the house. It was an old farmhouse, with no bathroom (thus the outhouse attached to the barn). It's been redone inside pretty extensively. We rent it, with hopes of one day purchasing it.


----------



## steely (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh dear, I've died and gone to heaven. All that and snow, too. Just gorgeous, you lucky girl. 

We rented a house before we bought this one that was built in 1926, we tried everything to try to get the landlady to sell it to us. We did a lot of work on the inside and out in exchange for low rent. I put my heart in that old house, if I come back as a ghost I'm going there. She wouldn't sell, she was leaving it to her son and daughter. I loved it though. Hopefully it will work out for you to purchase that lovely place.


----------



## Risible (Jul 26, 2009)

OMG, Sue, is that a ghost I see in one of the upper windows?!



Okay, off to eat my heart in envy. 

Beautiful family you have there, BTW.


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, Steely! There was talk of it being haunted when we moved in, but turns out it was just the former owner's overactive imagination and love of tall tales. LOL 

I've never seen hide nor hair of anything odd in this house. Other than my dog being a bit of a nutcase.  He's my big bad watchdog and scares the hell out of anyone that comes near the house - more than any ghost ever could!

I'll have to get some pics of other haunted places I know of...there are a few in the little town I grew up in.

Thanks, Risible! Only my older son (the tall guy) lives with me now, sadly, and being a teenager, he's not home a heck of a lot. Younger one decided to try dad's house out for a while, and lives in another state now. 
Nope, that's not a ghost in the upper window, that's my son's dreamcatcher. LOL Kinda looks like a face, though, doesn't it?


----------

